# Pain after eating anything. Losing weight and hope.



## MissBellyPain (Sep 13, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has had similar symptoms. I keep second guessing myself if I really have IBS-C or something very serious.

Everyday for the last 5-6 weeks, I've had *constant constipation*, *severe abdominal pain *(lingers for hours), *pain after eating* (literally anything), *nausea*, *extreme fatigue*, *headaches*, *sharp colon pain when pooping *(sometimes), *weight loss *(can't eat much), *insomnia*, and* frequent urination*.

I'm on Linzess 290mcg to help constipation, and my stools are still constipated... though, I've been on Tramadol 50mg for pain which I know is constipating, but my pain is too severe without it.

This week especially has been terrible. I had to start Hydrocodone 7.5mg because the pain got even worse (which I know is a Catch22 for constipation/helping pain). My blood work/CT Scan/ultrasounds came back normal. I know that those can be deceiving, because I had an ultrasound in May that didn't reveal a Large Ovarian Cyst that I later had to have removed Laparoscopically in July. I have an endoscopy/colonoscopy next week.

Anyone have any advice? Similarities?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, once again, i cant give you any advice. I am having similar symptom and havent found any solution yet. Just wanted to know whether you feel slightly better today?


----------



## MissBellyPain (Sep 13, 2014)

Nuffa said:


> Unfortunately, once again, i cant give you any advice. I am having similar symptom and havent found any solution yet. Just wanted to know whether you feel slightly better today?


Unfortunately, I am not. I am going #2 again, but in small amounts, and constipated stool. I just want to be back to normal! I have noticed that I can't drink coffee like I normally do. Every time I have even a half a glass, I get pain. I'm assuming it's the acid or caffeine.

Have you found anything that has given you any relief?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

No.only iberogast soothes the pain a little. My nightmare started 4 years ago. Before that i had no problems. Now,i dont have a bowel movement at all unless i take a high amount of laxatives. I just cant believe it. Coffee is no problem for me though. I dont feel the the pain that much when i'm exercising. I am wishing u all the best. Hope u get better real soon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I also have chronic stomach pain. I was diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction at Mayo Clinic. What you could be experiencing is a slow stomach as well as Endometriosis-type symptoms. I think it is very tricky for doctors to treat both problems. Endometriosis pain will usually be in the lower abdomen, stomach pain is higher up. Though I notice sometimes gas or constipation can really make the Endo pain worse.

Take a hard look at your medications and make sure they aren't making matters worse. For awhile there I was taking Magnesium Citrate (liquid kind - Bluebonnet) every single day. While it was making my bowels move more, it was really upsetting my stomach. Every single med that you put into your body really needs to be checked out.

Iberogast also helps me, as do bitters. I would try these inbetween meals. Chelated magnesium can be enough to keep your stool soft. But make sure it is a high quality brand. I look on amazon at the best rated ones. I would also change your diet entirely. If you switch to mainly veggies, fruits, soups, fish, chicken, turkey, oils, etc you will have stool that is much easier to pass. Eating smaller meals more frequently can definitely make your stomach pain less. Also try heat and or ice, as well as hot baths to soothe your stomach. If you do the ILU massage, this can really be helpful for constipation and discomfort.

Hang in there! You're not alone.


----------



## MissBellyPain (Sep 13, 2014)

Dreamcatcher32 said:


> I also have chronic stomach pain. I was diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction at Mayo Clinic. What you could be experiencing is a slow stomach as well as Endometriosis-type symptoms. I think it is very tricky for doctors to treat both problems. Endometriosis pain will usually be in the lower abdomen, stomach pain is higher up. Though I notice sometimes gas or constipation can really make the Endo pain worse.
> 
> Take a hard look at your medications and make sure they aren't making matters worse. For awhile there I was taking Magnesium Citrate (liquid kind - Bluebonnet) every single day. While it was making my bowels move more, it was really upsetting my stomach. Every single med that you put into your body really needs to be checked out.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of this info. It's been really helpful and encouraging. I just had a colonoscopy and endoscopy done yesterday (and honestly, prep and procedure days were worst two days of my life in a LONG TIME). So far, besides my biopsy, everything looks normal. So, I'm thankful, yet frustrated without an answer. I'm willing to believe this is IBS-C, but I'm not 100% convinced.

I will have to do some research on slow stomach and such... I was checked for Endometriosis laparoscopically, and I had none, yet the did find a big cyst. I thought getting the cyst removed + birth control would help the severe PMS pains, but it hasn't.

Anyway thanks again so much for your words!


----------



## scout0395 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi there,

I just found this site today and your post is the first I have checked out and in a way, although its unfortunate that we re both suffering, its comforting to know that someone else is experiencing the same things I have been for the last few years. I have tried everything to get rid of my pain and constipation. I was on Linzess, have been to countless doctors, did the colonoscopy/endoscopy, ecently had an esophogram, a small bowel follow through, and as I am sure you have heard; they "can't see any problems". its so incredibly frustrating and hopeless but we have no other choice but to keep trying. I am on the low fodmap diet, not sure if you have heard of that... supposedly it is supposed to relieve my symptoms...it might be too early for me to tell but I am really crossing my fingers on this. Another thing you could look into is probiotics and digestive enzymes. Those helped me for a while. I hope this helps a little. I sure know how you are feeling!


----------



## MissBellyPain (Sep 13, 2014)

scout0395 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just found this site today and your post is the first I have checked out and in a way, although its unfortunate that we re both suffering, its comforting to know that someone else is experiencing the same things I have been for the last few years. I have tried everything to get rid of my pain and constipation. I was on Linzess, have been to countless doctors, did the colonoscopy/endoscopy, ecently had an esophogram, a small bowel follow through, and as I am sure you have heard; they "can't see any problems". its so incredibly frustrating and hopeless but we have no other choice but to keep trying. I am on the low fodmap diet, not sure if you have heard of that... supposedly it is supposed to relieve my symptoms...it might be too early for me to tell but I am really crossing my fingers on this. Another thing you could look into is probiotics and digestive enzymes. Those helped me for a while. I hope this helps a little. I sure know how you are feeling!


Hi Scout!

Sad to hear you're experiencing pain as well, but comforting to know I'm not alone. How did you like Linzess? I'm actually starting to get weary of it after taking it for 3 weeks now because I'm having INCREDIBLE night sweats, where I wake up drenched. I'm having hot flashes and chills all throughout the day as well. Did you experience this? I'm wanting to start Amitiza instead, I took it years ago and it worked fine.

What is a small bowel follow through? My colonoscopy and endoscopy came back "perfect." I am skeptical because I'm still having pain everyday.


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would check for a few things: food sensitivities (gluten, wheat, dairy, soy, etc). Go off of all of these and add them back in slowly over a months time. That'll tell you, otherwise you can have a finger prick test at a Naturopath's.

Have you thought about a pain management program? Might want to look into them in your area. I think a lot of it is brainwashing but in a good way. The brain is a powerful thing and it holds on to pain, even when it doesn't need it.


----------

